# دروس فديوجديدة حول برنامج catia v5



## imad04 (13 يوليو 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أقدم لكم اليوم إخواني الأعزاء دروس فديوجديدة حول برنامج
catia v5










أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم ولكنها بدون صوت المهم أن تتعرف الطريقة والخطوات المتبعة 

الروابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/15869994....net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15868900....net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15869088....net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15869728....net.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15869810....net.part5.rar 


استحلفكم بالله أن تدعوا معي ومع جميع المسلمين 
ولاتنسو الردود لأنها تشجعني على إضافة المزيد​*​


----------



## HICHAM1982 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمدحمود حمود (20 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلموووو


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## himaelnady (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادكم علما ونفعا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

